# Control cinematico



## gr4n4d05 (Jul 2, 2007)

Me podriais ayudar con este tema, necesito los algoritmos para control cinematico, sabeis algo de esto? llevo toda la mañana buscando y ya estoy cansado

Help me!!!! necesito una


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 2, 2007)

Busca filtro kalman, muy utilizado por sistemas basculantes


----------

